# 6d - where to buy - UK



## pakosouthpark (Jan 21, 2013)

looking to buy a 6d and some accessories, what would be the best place/website in UK and with good prices?
anyone from uk has bought from B&H? is there any imported taxes?
digital rev - are they quick?
thanks for any help!


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 21, 2013)

if you want a site with an official UK warranty, then sites like Wex Photography or support your local shop.
If you are willing to look at Grey Imports with the warranties supplied by the place you purchase from then

panamoz.com
procamerashop.co.uk
hdewcameras.co.uk

I have not used any of the three importers above (have been thinking of using them)


----------



## rcarca (Jan 21, 2013)

Given the demise of any photographic bricks and mortar store beginning with J and ending with S, I would try Wex Photographic. I have found them excellent.

Richard


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 21, 2013)

finding a good one is driving me crazy, also paying 2k for a camera makes me think twice (or 10 times over!)
im also after the rokinon 24mm 1.4 which most of the shops don't have it :/


----------



## pilsdon (Jan 21, 2013)

I have bought from HDew a 7d,5d3 and a couple of lenses ,they take about a week for the order cycle and on some deals offer their own extended guarantee ,service is pretty good when delivery due you get an e mail and it is delivered before the next midday.
Digital Rev are usually quicker and give full tracking .They seem to offer a wider guarantee.
I have bought principally Canon from these outlets(Hong Kong) and have yet to have a problem (hope that doesn't tempt fate).
I am currently trying to buy the new Sigma 35 lens but will buy that if they can get one from Clifton Cameras as Sigma UK do not like grey imports and you get a 3yr warranty.
Bought ancillaries from WEX and they are pretty good as well but UK price premium.
In all cases buy on credit card for security, always buy with plenty of time for statement /payment in order to check the goods before paying.
good luck


----------



## GuyF (Jan 21, 2013)

Always check out Camerapricebuster -

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod.php?n=CanonEOS6DBody&p=3288

I've had top-notch service from Park Cameras. Maybe they'll price-match for you.


----------



## rs (Jan 21, 2013)

pakosouthpark said:


> finding a good one is driving me crazy, also paying 2k for a camera makes me think twice (or 10 times over!)
> im also after the rokinon 24mm 1.4 which most of the shops don't have it :/


Rokinon/Samyang/Bower/Pro Optic (do they go by any other names?) seem to be no longer in all the usual shops. LCE used to stock them, and so did one of my local camera accessory shops - they're both just left selling off whatever stock they had, and neither has the 24/1.4 in.
Try Amazon? Someone is selling the Samyang branded version there, and it is fulfilled by Amazon for what its worth.
I've bought stuff from Wex and Park Cameras without any issue (other than a 5D mk II body only order from Park Cameras arriving in a 24-105/5D2 kit box, unfortunately without the lens). The previously mentioned Camera Price Buster is great.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks everyone looks like im going with
http://www.ukdigitalcameras.co.uk

and the rokinon 24mm or the 35mm (havent made up my mind, will see once i test the camera with kit lens) thru amazon but probably end of the month!


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 23, 2013)

The distributor for Samyang (rokinon, bower) is no longer importing them for a lot of high street stores.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 23, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> The distributor for Samyang (rokinon, bower) is no longer importing them for a lot of high street stores.



any special reason for that?


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 24, 2013)

Mostly, I don't know. But I think it's because they sell them aswell as import them. Being in competition with your suppliers = not cool. maybe. I don't know


----------



## bycostello (Jan 25, 2013)

i get a lot og my stuff from WEX


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 25, 2013)

got my gear in the end from ukdigital cameras, was great to deal with them, very helpful, and very friendly on the phone!

and really happy with the camera, haven't tested fully as haven't had much time but going to richmond park in london this weekend to take some shots  has anyone been there?


----------

